# Stock Ride Height 65'



## splitradius (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone have the stock ride height for these gems? the idea was to take the stock ride height and subtract what the car currently sits. 

I have 65' Convertible Tempest, the previous owner said he cut the springs in the front and put air ride in the back. The shocks in the front of the car need to be replaced so she rides ruff. I want to at least replace the front springs and shocks but I dont know how much he took off the spring. She's rockin 14" rally's 225/70/14, and the top of the front fender is 23.25" the rear is 23". I was hoping someone could tell me how low of springs I need buy. I do plan on putting 15's on at some point for disc brakes all around. Any help would be great. 

Thank you!!
Chris


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Ames and Summit carry stock size replacement springs, I replaced front and rear on my 67 along with all the rubber and suspension components.
Bilstein shocks all around.
The driver's side was an 1 1/4 lower than the passenger side now I have 51" on both sides in the rear @ the top of the jack slots.
The car when I got it was showboatin' and I had to saw the wheel on every corner.
I also replaced the front sway bar with a larger unit and added boxed trailing arms and sway bar on the rear.
Now it corners like it is on a rail.
I also upgraded to disc brakes on the front, I drive in the mountains and the fade with the drums was scary.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Original 65s sit low. Most restored 65s look like a 4x4. I think of a Subaru Brat.

From the 1965 inspector's guide (the book Pontiac used to verify the car met the quality assurance before they sent them to the dealerships).

Convertibles: Curb rocker panel heights: Front: 9.62 inches. Rear: 9.50 inches. This is with 3 gallons of fuel, 24 psi stock tires for the model of car.

With full fuel and empty trunk: Front: 9.50 inches. Rear: 9.00 inches

The front rocker panel height is measured 31" aft of the centerline of front wheels. The rear rocker panel height is measured 23" forward of the centerline of rear wheels.


----------



## splitradius (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the feed back guys! Roger That, thanks for those stats!!


----------



## splitradius (Aug 18, 2014)

Car has 8th of tank, spare tire in truck

Front was sitting at 7.5"
Rear 8.2"

Going to order 2 inch drop springs and shocks:
https://www.opgi.com/tempest/1965/chassis-suspension/suspension-components/G990046/

Has anyone used the following shocks:
https://www.opgi.com/tempest/1965/chassis-suspension/suspension-components/C980101/

or should i buy normal ones?
https://www.opgi.com/tempest/1965/chassis-suspension/suspension-components/C980103/


The rear will have to wait for now


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Roger that said:


> Original 65s sit low. Most restored 65s look like a 4x4. I think of a Subaru Brat.
> 
> From the 1965 inspector's guide (the book Pontiac used to verify the car met the quality assurance before they sent them to the dealerships).
> 
> ...


To confirm the point of measurement is the bottom edge of the rocker panel, not underneath the car ?

I will be putting in ~26" wheel / tire combo and would like the top of the tire just barely tucked. I am curious if that is a 1" or 2" drop - appears to be a 1" drop. Thanks


----------

